# Insight Map Creator download/share



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

I hate to dissuade you from trying it out but the truth is to create something more than a useless cartoon for your Lowrance, additional GIS software is required to properly format and assemble the data for the IMC. The cost of that alone would be far more than 1,200. Thus, the cost of the charts you could buy is a drop in the bucket compared to the time and cost of the investment you would have trying to successfully learn and use the IMC. And if you want to format any Vector data for your map as well as your images you can add more GIS software that will cost even more. And if you are interested in creating a decent map for something larger than your backyard lake, you will need quite a bit of PC power and terrabytes of Storage space. Also, there are no decent directions for the IMC available and no support for it other than an overseas blog that boots up in a foreign language. It's not worth trying to mess with it unless you are a glutton for frustration and want to make a decent investment in time and hard costs. And that does not even cover the time and effort and cost to acquire the raw data for the chart.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Would you guys be working on mapping for Texas? Sure would be nice to have TMT (TX Marine Tracks) similar to FMT.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

commtrd said:


> Would you guys be working on mapping for Texas? Sure would be nice to have TMT (TX Marine Tracks) similar to FMT.


Its on the radar but not for 2020.


----------

